# Tudor- Please Help!



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello everyone.

A couple of years ago i purchased this watch. Unfortunately it came with no information. The seller seemed to think it was early 90's, however when i took it for a service in Cannes the man in the shop believed it to be late 70's or early 80's.

I've trawled the internet for information and have even looked at helpful Tudor dating charts on here, but the numbers don't seem to match up. Also would anyone be able to tell me the best place to buy a box for it, and what kind of price i should be looking at as they seem to vary quite a lot.

There are 2 numbers/codes on the back of the watch which are; B349709 and 84133. There is also a number on the strap 78370 and a small 02 also.

If anyone is able to help me then i'd appreciate it very much. Would also love to know what you think.

Thanks again


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

does the watch have a silver end piece centre on one side and gold on the other?


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

hi,

If i'm on the same page as you then no, its the reflection from the strap.

Thanks


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

According to this website the B3...... code denotes early 90's

http://www.qualityty...es/numbers.html


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

ah brilliant. Is the prefex not set then? if its B33.... in 1990 and B36... in 1991 theres numbers in between? in my case B34.

Sorry if this sounds silly but i dont know much about this.

On the internet i havent come accross a single one of these so far. Does anyone know if they were mass produced or not?

Anything would help.

Thank again


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Out of interest. Where would be the best place to sell this? I dont wear it and to be honest could do with the money. Want to sell it and spend part of the cash on something else.

Thanks


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ebay is your best bet, with the global shipping program you can advertise to a very wide audience


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I know very little, but enough to know that Tudor is owned by Rolex. But even so, why would a Tudor watch have the Rolex logo on it's crown and clasp?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

they tend to sometimes have signed rolex crowns, I've had several vintage tudors with these


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Righty Ho - I'll shut the door on my way out......................................


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

just looked and its already on eBay?


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeh it is, however i wanted to see if there was anywhere else that may be good


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

phil_kod said:


> Yeh it is, however i wanted to see if there was anywhere else that may be good


nah would have though that would be your best bet, especially as the quartz one is more niche


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

oh is it? i honestly don't know much about it. Would appreciate any info available.

thanks


----------



## pheller (Jul 7, 2013)

You got a Tudor 84100 there. It runs on an ETA 940.

From what I can say, the two-tone in combination with the blue dial is kind of rare. I'd say the contours of the case are still remarkably sharp. If you ask me: as long as you are ok with the quartz movement, keep hold of it. Chances are you won't find a second one like this one again.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow OK. Thanks for the informations.Very sorry but i don't know a whole lot about watches. I guess i know what i like when i see it. Sorry if thats annoying to people, but i'm learning as i go. If you ever find the time to educate a newbie, then please feel free to call me! I can't access PM at the moment, but my numbers 07745965630.

Really appreciate the help


----------

